# Vyvanse and Anxiety



## Husker9019 (Aug 14, 2011)

I was diagnosed with ADHD two months ago. I was originally put on 30mg and I felt great. The mental fog and inability to concentrate went away immediately. After a follow up with my doctor I decided to up the dosage to 40mg. I'm still able to concentrate and get work done, but with the added focus has come anxiety that I'm having trouble controlling. I used to be able to handle speaking in front of class or talking to intimidating public figures. But since upping my dosage, doing any of these things sounds terrifying. Do you guys have any suggestions? Should I lower my dosage back to 30mg or try a different medication like Inderal to combat the negative side effects of Vyvanse? I appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

If lowering the dose doesn't work then perhaps try either adding on Tenex/Intuniv or else switching to Strattera.


----------



## Husker9019 (Aug 14, 2011)

jim_morrison said:


> If lowering the dose doesn't work then perhaps try either adding on Tenex/Intuniv or else switching to Strattera.


What are those? I can't find them in the medications section of the forums.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

They are treatments for ADHD which are thought to cause less anxiety than psychostimulants such as Vyvanse. 

You may have more luck reading experiences with them on ADHD forums.


----------



## Husker9019 (Aug 14, 2011)

Cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dazedandconfussed (Mar 13, 2012)

*so glad i found this*

I usually never post anything on these things. But I am going through EXACTLY what you are going through. I am a junior in college and was first prescribed to 20 mg of Vyvanse. After a few months my doctor asked if I would like to up the dose and I said sure. I have now been on 30 mg for months and have never had this kind of anxiety. Giving oral presentations is near impossible and I also have important interviews coming up that would have never made me this nervous before. When i speak in class my heart beats out of my chest and my hands are very shaky. I would have always considered myself and outgoing person. Im glad i am not the only one experiencing this.

I've tried medications like Strattera which are veryyyy different that Vyvanse which is a CNS stimulant. Strattera made me unbelievably sick to my stomach and was not beneficial.

I had a follow up appointment with my doctor a few weeks ago and she asked if I would want to INCREASE my dosage or maybe try something else. I understand that shakiness and anxiety can be a sign of withdrawl from certain medications but I was not in favor of increasing my dosage. She told me to call back and let her know what I want to do. Im going to ask her how she feels about going back to 20mg.. Ill let you know how what goes.

Thanks for posting


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Husker9019 said:


> I was diagnosed with ADHD two months ago. I was originally put on 30mg and I felt great. The mental fog and inability to concentrate went away immediately. After a follow up with my doctor I decided to up the dosage to 40mg. I'm still able to concentrate and get work done, but with the added focus has come anxiety that I'm having trouble controlling. I used to be able to handle speaking in front of class or talking to intimidating public figures. But since upping my dosage, doing any of these things sounds terrifying. Do you guys have any suggestions? Should I lower my dosage back to 30mg or try a different medication like Inderal to combat the negative side effects of Vyvanse? I appreciate any help. Thanks.





jim_morrison said:


> If lowering the dose doesn't work then perhaps try either adding on Tenex/Intuniv or else switching to Strattera.


Because apms are releasing agents I don't think an alpha agonist would do too much except cause the alpha receptors to downregulate more quickly. A bet blocker would probably be a better option in this instance.

Stratter is a selective NRI. If it is noradrenaline that is mediating the anxiety then surely strattera would be the last thing this person would want to take. No?

Anyways, I recon the lower dose is probably fine. I don't see why the doc wanted to up the dose in the first place if the 30mg was effective.


----------



## Husker9019 (Aug 14, 2011)

I feel your pain dazed. I talked with my doctor and he prescribed me 20 mg of Inderal, and let me tell you, it has been a life saver. The anxiety and "fight or flight" response is gone. I feel back to normal.

The only downside is that my energy in the gym is low. I can't lift as much as I used to. However, it's a trade-off I'm willing to make.


----------



## RockmanJL9981 (Aug 23, 2012)

anyone taking this had it help their social anxiety? or even just their general anxiety? sounds crazy but was just wondering


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

RockmanJL9981 said:


> anyone taking this had it help their social anxiety? or even just their general anxiety? sounds crazy but was just wondering


Actually, it doesn't sound crazy at all. Many SAS members -- including myself -- have found amphetamines calming and highly pro-social.

Take a 70 mg Vyvanse and you may well find that you're so chatty that you simply can't shut up.


----------



## 10PercentExtra (Nov 8, 2009)

Husker9019 said:


> I was diagnosed with ADHD two months ago. I was originally put on 30mg and I felt great. The mental fog and inability to concentrate went away immediately. After a follow up with my doctor I decided to up the dosage to 40mg. I'm still able to concentrate and get work done, but with the added focus has come anxiety that I'm having trouble controlling. I used to be able to handle speaking in front of class or talking to intimidating public figures. But since upping my dosage, doing any of these things sounds terrifying. Do you guys have any suggestions? Should I lower my dosage back to 30mg or try a different medication like Inderal to combat the negative side effects of Vyvanse? I appreciate any help. Thanks.


I found vyvanse gave me anxiety but Adderall did not. Adderall helps me SA, actually, too.


----------

